
Intel says Qualcomm tactics forced it out of modem chip market - notlukesky
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-qualcomm-ftc-intel-idUSKBN1Y31SU
======
h2odragon
Hearing Intel complain about anti-competitive tactics is a good one. Says an
intel rep told the court, "[Intel] built innovative world-class products" ...
from all I've heard that's straight up perjury, innit?

